# Brake Anti-Rattle clip how to.



## dasdachshund (Jan 3, 2006)

Because my brake pads did NOT come with the anti-rattle clips, and the old ones were not there, I went down to the friendly FLAPS and this is what I ended up with. $9.97 and you also get the two rubber boot deals that go on the calipers as well.








Here is what things should look like without the clips. There is a lot of slop in them thar calipers. Mine clunked when ever I changed direction (forward/backwards) from the pads shifting so much.








The anti-rattle clips go on like this with the big tab facing the middle of the caliper. The hook in back of the tab goes under the pad holder.








Start by feeding the tab and hook inside the caliper and carrier, then bend the inside side up and over to in between the pad and carrier like so. The clips are tough and can take the abuse no problem.








Take a screwdriver and pry the other side up and over the pad tang and between the tang and carrier.








*VOILA!!!*








The bottom is just the same procedure turned 180 degrees. The carrier and caliper should now be a pretty solid unit when done. The finished product:








Good luck!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-dasdachshund


----------



## wannabemechanic (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Brake Anti-Rattle clip how to. (dasdachshund)*

I hear that clunking in mine too whenever I'm in reverse. Usually when I'm backing up and I have the steering wheel turned to the right. Sounds like the CV Joint I think it's called? The boot thing near the wheel, but as you know I just had it in the shop and they didn't say anything about replacing those. I'm taking it to the shop in the morning so I'll ask about that and if the clips will help mine.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Brake Anti-Rattle clip how to. (wannabemechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wannabemechanic* »_I hear that clunking in mine too whenever I'm in reverse. Usually when I'm backing up and I have the steering wheel turned to the right. Sounds like the CV Joint I think it's called? The boot thing near the wheel, but as you know I just had it in the shop and they didn't say anything about replacing those. I'm taking it to the shop in the morning so I'll ask about that and if the clips will help mine.

I knew I needed to replace mine because anytime I'd hit the slightest bump in the road I'd hear the brakes clanging. New clips fixed it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mattdub (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Brake Anti-Rattle clip how to. (DaveLinger)*

What about the rubber boots? Where do those go? Thanks.


----------



## dasdachshund (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Brake Anti-Rattle clip how to. (Mattdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mattdub* »_What about the rubber boots? Where do those go? Thanks.

I thought this was an "Anti-rattle clip" thread?















It is.....but, if you look real close in the last pic with everything installed, there is a bolt sticking out one boot on the left side of the caliper, and the other is on top, just to the left of the bleed nipple.
-dasdachshund


----------



## dandydanny (Sep 20, 2005)

This post was very helpful when I was replacing my brake pads today; I only wish I bothered to search the 'vortex when I was struggling (and ultimately gave up) with these anti-rattle clips a few years ago. :beer:


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

dandydanny said:


> This post was very helpful when I was replacing my brake pads today; I only wish I bothered to search the 'vortex when I was struggling (and ultimately gave up) with these anti-rattle clips a few years ago. :beer:


Ohhhhhhhh Atomic Rotors... how Radioactive 

Not only Anti-rattle clips, but the Red Anti-squeal goo too.


----------



## dandydanny (Sep 20, 2005)

briano1234 said:


> ...Red Anti-squeal goo too.


I wish I can slather that red goo on every mechanical thing that squeaks and squeals :laugh:


----------



## sgnimj96 (Jul 22, 2012)

VW dealer item: 
191615269a lower clip (spring)
191615270a upper clip 

got all 4 (both sides) for about 7 bucks, no rubber boots


----------



## csrgti (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice DIY but it looks like you have the bottom on the top and visa versa. 
I do believe the tab is offset so it'll line up with the disc otherwise it'll get in the way of the pads when they wear down.

Just responded to a 5 year old tread :banghead::banghead:
I feel noobish.


----------



## PDX-MK1 (Aug 24, 2014)

I've had these clips for months with zero idea how to install them. This thread was very helpful. No more rattle!


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

well since we are here

it seems solid rotor & pads tended to use these spring clips










or it was a westy thing, im not sure

the pads specifically are notched to hold the spring


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

It isn't solid rotor that determines the clips it is a caliper issue ATE or Kelsey Hayes.


----------



## kehoeautomotive (Nov 21, 2010)

rabbitnothopper said:


> well since we are here
> 
> it seems solid rotor & pads tended to use these spring clips
> 
> ...



Just wanted to say thank you for this old photo. I was struggling with the brake clips today and I did a forum search and found this beautiful photo!


You rock!


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

kehoeautomotive said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for this old photo. I was struggling with the brake clips today and I did a forum search and found this beautiful photo!
> 
> 
> You rock!


that is actually a bad photo. its misleading because the end of the clip is in the wrong position
it is oriented correctly for the lower clip

the upper clip goes exactly the same way mirrored (rounded facing inward)


----------



## kehoeautomotive (Nov 21, 2010)

Noted! Thank you!


----------



## stueew (Jan 16, 2014)

*Source for anti rattle clips?*

Hi everyone,

Sorry to revive this thread from the archives, I do see there has been some recent activity on it so hopefully someone will be able to help me out. My 07 GTI has one terrible rattle coming from the brakes and I'm sure this is the fix for it, but I can't seem to source these clips anywhere. Everywhere I ask say they can get the regular springs that attach the calliper and carrier, but these seem a little difficult to find.

Let me know if anyone has a website or an idea on where to get some. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Call around to the local auto repair shop that works with import cars [or European cars]. See if they get their parts from Worldpac. If they do, ask them if they can order them. They have them in stock at my local warehouse in the Seattle area.

13477, Brake Hardware Kit. They list for almost $20 but they may sell them cheaper.


----------

